# Woodwind Trio



## Iasper (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm Jasper and I'm a first year conservatory student for bassoon with some composition courses.
I've been trying to get more into contemporary music this year since I felt stuck with the classical way of doing things, so my teacher helped me out a bit and after a while of experimenting, he gave me the assignment to write something for oboe, clarinet and bassoon using the octatonic scale and changing meter every bar. I finished the first movement (with a second and maybe a third to come) a few days ago and I was wondering if you guys would be able to give me some feedback.
You can listen to it here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/iasper%2Ftrio
There is a minor sample error at 0:14 where the oboe disappears and then jumps back in with an appogiatura, the appogiatura note should have been played while the oboe is missing.

Thanks!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds very nice. It would make a very fun Scherzo-like inner movement in a suite for a woodwind trio.


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

I like it. Keep going. Could use some lower notes in the bassoon. Perhaps in the next section.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to get my teeth on that bassoon part. The bassoon part sounds OK to me.


----------



## Iasper (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The bassoon part is far from easy though since it goes up to the high E which is an awfully high note to hit. The lowest note is a low E which appears once but I'll make sure to add in some lower notes in the slow part. As soon I've got this movement finalized I'll make sure sheet music will be available in case anyone wants to give it a go. Once again, thanks for the feedback and the enthusiasm!


----------



## Iasper (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi again! My apologies for the bump, I hope nobody minds. I finished the other two movements of the piece and they are now public on Soundcloud! I will be providing sheets tomorrow. You can listen to it here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/iasper%2Fsets
Please let me know what you think of it and thanks!


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

I really like it Jasper! Clearly, a lot of thought has been put into this, and the meter changes didn't feel unnatural or unnecessary. I absolutely love what you did at Fig. I in the 3rd mvt. - so clever! Keep it up, I'd say.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

this is very good! sounds like a whimsical dance, what sound set is this?


----------



## Iasper (Jun 27, 2013)

dzc4627 said:


> this is very good! sounds like a whimsical dance, what sound set is this?


This was rendered using the VSL, although I know VSL is capable of much more than what you hear here. I just haven't figured out yet how to do the tiny details to optimise it and make it sound even better.

Thanks for the interest and feedback so far!


----------

